# JWT Twin Turbo



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Nissan Performance Mag just announced that JWT is in the final steps of releasing their CARB LEGAL twin turbo for the 350Z/G35. Here's the link to the article:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november04/jwt_turbo/

It'll be interesting to see how it stacks up against the current turbo systems, since they are claiming 400hp.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

thats a nasty setup :jawdrop:


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

I wanna run one...just to see what happens.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I wonder how much they will want for it?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

My guess is $7k


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thats what I was thinking. Well a little higher actually.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

$7-$8k seems to be the going rate for turbo kits for the VQ35. I'd guess the higher end for this kit as it's CARB certified. And the 400hp is really quite meaningless. All of the turbo kits are capable of at least 100hp more, it's just that the internals are limited, and 400hp appears to be the reliable limit. A more meaningful comparision would be the powerband for a stock internal motor. now if you beef the motor up... it's a different story.


----------

